# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Inteligjenca midis rracave

## Lenc Bukuroshi

Shume studime flasin per rracen e hebrenjve si rrace superiore nga pikepamja intelektive,disa te tjere mendojne se rraca e verdhe eshte ajo me e mprehte,dhe shume te tjere e shohin me perbuzje intelektuale rracen e zeze.
Si mendoni a ka diference inteligjence midis rracave te ndryshme?

----------


## E=mc²

> Shume studime flasin per rracen e hebrenjve si rrace superiore nga pikepamja intelektive,disa te tjere mendojne se rraca e verdhe eshte ajo me e mprehte,dhe shume te tjere e shohin me perbuzje intelektuale rracen e zeze.
> Si mendoni a ka diference inteligjence midis rracave te ndryshme?


Mua deri diku me duket absurde te mendoje se zhvillimi i inteligjences varret nga ngjyra qe ka individi. Kultivimi dhe zhvillimi intelektual varret nga cdo individ, dhe jo nga ngjyra qe perfaqeson. Dhe une kam lexuar e degjuar jashte mase shum per Hebrenjte qe jane rraca me e zgjuar dhe me e perfolur. Une mendoje qe gjithcka varet nga individi se si e perdor intelektin dhe si e zhvillon ate ne fusha te caktuara, dhe si ben progres. Po te shfletojme librat, do te shikojme qe shkencetar i kemi nga te gjitha rracat dhe ngjyrat e kesaj bote.

----------


## saura

> Mua deri diku me duket absurde te mendoje se zhvillimi i inteligjences varret nga ngjyra qe ka individi. Kultivimi dhe zhvillimi intelektual varret nga cdo individ, dhe jo nga ngjyra qe perfaqeson. Dhe une kam lexuar e degjuar jashte mase shum per Hebrenjte qe jane rraca me e zgjuar dhe me e perfolur. Une mendoje qe gjithcka varet nga individi se si e perdor intelektin dhe si e zhvillon ate ne fusha te caktuara, dhe si ben progres. Po te shfletojme librat, do te shikojme qe shkencetar i kemi nga te gjitha rracat dhe ngjyrat e kesaj bote.


Shume e drejte eshte vertetuar qe njeriu eshte produkt i kultures jo i races ,me kete jane marre shume shkenca si psikologjia sociologjia etj.

----------


## La_Fenice

Jo nuk varet inteligjenca nga rracat.Faktoret gjenetike percaktojne fizionomine e çdo individi por inteligjenca nuk percaktohet si ngjyra e lekures ,kane te bejne shume faktore te tjere .Para ca kohesh Watson kishte folur per nje lloj inferioriteti te rraces se zeze por kjo teori eshte kundershtuar nga te gjithe shkencetaret e tjere me shume bindje.

----------


## Izadora

Marim dy racat dominuse e bardhe(weiss) dhe e zeze(Schwarz).

Genet midis njerzve jane ne % te madhe identike.IQ e grupeve te ndryshme njerzish(nacione,etnike) varet nga jeta soziale qe bejne. Varferia ndikon negativisht ne IQ e nje grup njerzish,prandaj vendet e varfera shihen gjthmon me nje inteligjenz me te ulet se e vendeve te zhvilluara.

Judet i vetmi grupim njerzish qe fe dhe komb jane ne nje.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Izadora qenka diagram interesant,por per fat te keq nuk dime gjermanisht.
Ne fakt thelbi nis ne faktin se koncepti i inteligjences nuk eshte i perkufizuar ne menyre definitive por shume i interpretueshem.
Lexoja para ca ditesh(prandaj mora frymezim per hapjen e temes),per disa diferenca raportesh hormonale ne organizem te ndryshem ne rraca te ndryshme.Sic dihet sistemi hormonal eshte nje sistem kontrolli i trupit,i ngjashem deri diku me sistemin nervor autonom si edhe te lidhur ngushte njeri me tjetrin.
Eshte shkencerisht e provuar qe nga ana hormonale ekzistojne diferenca midis rracave,nga kjo merrte shkas dhe artikulli qe lexova,per projektimin e dyshimit nese inteligjenca ndermjet rracave eshte e ndryshme.
Kuptohet,nuk flitet per nje diference te dukshme,por gjithsesi nje diference shume minimale,ne kufijte e te paperfillshmes.
Si mendoni?

----------


## alibaba

Inteligjenca e ka një kufi të përcaktuar gjenetikisht. Nuk e kalon dot atë kufi.

Dikush atë kufi e ka më poshtë e dikush më lartë. Më së poshti e kanë zezakët, më së larti e kanë shqiptarët.

----------


## alnosa

http://www.helium.com/debates/81965-are-there-differences-in-intelligence-between-races

Lexoni ne kete link disa shkrime te njerezve c'kane thene .Pothuajse ka te bej me temen .

Kam gjysme ore qe lexoj se me doli perpara kjo teme sa hyra ne forum dhe mu duken interesante.
Eshte ne anglisht se kete gjuhe e dini pothuajse te gjithe .

Komplimente per temen .

----------


## Pratolini

> Inteligjenca e ka një kufi të përcaktuar gjenetikisht. Nuk e kalon dot atë kufi.
> 
> Dikush atë kufi e ka më poshtë e dikush më lartë. Më së poshti e kanë zezakët, më së larti e kanë shqiptarët.


Ku e mbron ti alibaba kte ? Sepse ti mund ta mbrosh apo jo ?
Jo per gje por neqoftese nuk mund ta mbrosh, shume mire mund ta quaj si nje postim rracist dhe te te jap nje verejtje.
Jam ne pritje te argumentave te tua !

----------


## alibaba

Argumente?? Për gjëra që dihen boitërisht kërkon argumente??

Postimi im është kryekëput demokratik. Sepse nuk e ul poshtë askënd.

----------


## Pratolini

> Argumente?? Për gjëra që dihen boitërisht kërkon argumente??
> 
> Postimi im është kryekëput demokratik. Sepse nuk e ul poshtë askënd.


Forumi mbi te gjitha permban ne vetvete qellimin socializues dhe diskutues. Personalisht nuk jam pjese e botes qe e di se shqiptaret jane me inteligjent dhe njerezit me ngjyre me pak. Nese ke mundesi me nxirr prej injorances dhe ma shpjego te lutem !

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Citim:



> Postuar më parë nga alibaba  
> Inteligjenca e ka një kufi të përcaktuar gjenetikisht. Nuk e kalon dot atë kufi.
> 
> Dikush atë kufi e ka më poshtë e dikush më lartë. Më së poshti e kanë zezakët, më së larti e kanë shqiptarët.


Deri diku jam dakort me ty, por kur thua shqipot jane me inteligjentet ne bote..., ndalu beg se ka hendek, jemi nje kokrrize e vogel ne shkretetiren e pa mase. 
Megjithese do te me pelqente fort, ky konstatimi yt.

----------


## Izadora

> Izadora qenka diagram interesant,por per fat te keq nuk dime gjermanisht.
> Ne fakt thelbi nis ne faktin se koncepti i inteligjences nuk eshte i perkufizuar ne menyre definitive por shume i interpretueshem.
> Lexoja para ca ditesh(prandaj mora frymezim per hapjen e temes),per disa diferenca raportesh hormonale ne organizem te ndryshem ne rraca te ndryshme.Sic dihet sistemi hormonal eshte nje sistem kontrolli i trupit,i ngjashem deri diku me sistemin nervor autonom si edhe te lidhur ngushte njeri me tjetrin.
> Eshte shkencerisht e provuar qe nga ana hormonale ekzistojne diferenca midis rracave,nga kjo merrte shkas dhe artikulli qe lexova,per projektimin e dyshimit nese inteligjenca ndermjet rracave eshte e ndryshme.
> Kuptohet,nuk flitet per nje diference te dukshme,por gjithsesi nje diference shume minimale,ne kufijte e te paperfillshmes.
> Si mendoni?


Nga ana e evolucionit ,njerzit kane evoluar njesoje,mund te them (ndoshta e eksazhiroje pak),ka mbaruar se evoluari.
Adami dhe Eva dy "ster ster ster gjyshrit " na ben te kemi gene te perbashkta.
Ana hormonale eshte individuale,nuk ka te bej shume me IQ e nje race.
Eshte e vertet qe hormonet ndikojne ne Tru,por kjo varet nga shume faktore biologjik etj etj.
Inteligenza eshte :

Sa i afte je ti te thithesh informazion,sa i afte je ti te pershtatesh dhe konceptosh etj etj.

Diku kam lexuar qe u be nje IQ  test midis Turqve te ardhur ne gjermani dhe Gjermanve.Doli qe DU kishte inteligenz pak me te larte se Turqit e hardhur,kjo jo pse ishin turq ,por u arsyetua nga ana soziale,nuk kishte te bente me nacionin.


Po perdore nje shprehje paksa popullorshe :

Ky person ka pa bote me sy,ka shetitur dhe jetuar gjithandej eshte rob i zgjut.
Tani sa e vert eshte kjo nuk e di  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Black_Mamba

Ne jemi me intelegjenta se krejt por problemi eshte se e kecperdorim dhe shtiremi si budallenj sidomos kur behet fjale per para,edhe sa me pasur pasuri ne prap se prap nuk frihemi dhe se shpiunien,tradhtin e kemi ne gjak se tepermi,dhe une pajtohem plotesisht me ate cka tha alibaba,jo se jam dhe se jemi shqiptar,por vetem shikoni pak na eshte qelur dera cka bejme ku te kishim deren e celur te gjithe prej kohesh do te tregojshna se me te vertet jemi intelegjenta.

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Sinqerisht me vjen mire,qe u mblodhen njerez te denje per nje dialog interesant.Diçka qe po zhduket,te pakten te ky forum.
Me thene te drejten ideja ime ishte orientuar ne planin biologjik.Per çeshtjen hormonale me lejoni te bej nje paranteze te thjeshte: Eshte e ditur qe te kinezet aftesia per te tretur alkolin eshte sa gjysma e te bardhve,dhe kjo varet drejtperdrejt nga permbajtja ne perqendrim me te ulet te nje enzime ne gjakun e tyre.Dmth nese ne dehemi me 6 birra,per kinezin do mjaftonin 3.
Kjo eshte nje diference e vertetuar biologjike.
Ne kontrollin tone te inkoshiences,nje element i te ciles eshte dhe gjumi,veprojne ne menyre te drejt per drejte hormone te caktuar.Me konkretisht eshte prodhimi i melatonines nga gjendrra pituitare.Ne jeten e perditshme ne bejme klasifikime te tipit "ai\ajo eshte tip i zgjuar" ku me 'zgjuar' ne nenkuptojme 'i mprehte,i vemendshem,i kujdesshem' karakteristika qe e dallojne ate nga njerezit e 'fjetur,te hutuar'.Nga pikepamja fiziologjike nese ne do benim ndonje analize do na dilnin raporte te ndryshme hormonale te caktuar ndermjet ktyre dy kategorive.
Duke e lidhur me me siper,llogjikisht,a nuk do ishin te ligjshme dyshimet se ndoshta mund te fshihen diferenca,edhe pse ndoshta vetem teorike dhe jo praktike per diferencen e rracave?

Thelbi i diskutimit qe doja te ngrija une,behet vetem per kenaqesine per te llogjikuar ne nje menyre progresive dhe deduktuese...mes nje grupi miqsh(edhe pse virtuale).S'kam asnje lloj tendence tjeter.

Per sa i perket testeve te I.Q ,Steven Rose,një neurolog i rëndesishëm,drejtor i nje grupi kërkimi mbi trurin dhe sjelljen ne Open University thotë: "Nëse testet kanë të bëjnë me inteligjencën,apo janë lojra idiote me numra,varet nga teoria sipas së cilës ekziston nje tip faktori,qe ata e quajne “g” qe dmth inteligjence e kristalizuar dhe e matshme".Rose beson se zhvillimi i teorise shkencore i ka bere keto opininone siperfaqësore:”Biologët e kanë refuzuar prej kohesh konceptin e rracës.Ndryshimet gjenetike përbrenda cfarëdo rrace,të identifikuar nga ana sociale,janë më të mëdha se sa ndermjet rracave te ndryshme". 

Nga nje ane mund te mendohet edhe qe,nese me te vertet mund te ekzistoje ndonje diference,ajo mbahet e fshehur per te evituar ndonje reçesion social.Kjo kultura e dyshimit kohet e fundit na eshte bere si zgjedhje e vetme.

----------


## Zombi

Eshte e vertete se hebrejte kane disa pike me te larte IQ-ne se popujt tjere. Por kjo nuk do te thote se ata ishin me fat dhe nje dite te bukur me diell, u zgjuan intelegjent. Perpara besohej se truri i njeriut dhe intelegjenca e tij varet nga gjenet dhe kjo nuk mund te ndryshohej. Mirepo me vone u konstatua se intelegjenca e njeriut rritet duke e stimuluar trurin. Cfar ndodh per shembull me muskujt e nje personi i cili ushtron ne nje 'body-buliding center' per nje kohe me te gjate. Kuptohet, muskujt e tij do te rriten dhe do te forcohen. E njejta gje ndodh edhe me trurin e njeriut. 
Kam lexuar diku qe hebrejte mesonin femijet e tyre nje lutje te shkurter te Shema-s, jo me shume se njeqind fjale, e cila ne mes tjerash thote se femijeve duhet t'ju mesoni ligjet e Zotit. Keshtu qe hebrejte per te ju mesuar femijeve keto ligje i mesonin te lexojne pasi te kishin mesuar te ecnin dhe flisnin.  Pra, ata i qendruan besnik kesaj teorie: Mos ju lexo femijeve por mesoi qe femijet te ju lexojne prinderve. Me ane te ketij stimulimi, truri i njeriut dhe intelegjenca e tij zhvillohet. Leximi te ben te mendosh dhe te mendosh eshte ushtrimi me i mire i trurit.

----------


## Izadora

> e thene te drejten ideja ime ishte orientuar ne planin biologjik.Per çeshtjen hormonale me lejoni te bej nje paranteze te thjeshte: Eshte e ditur qe te kinezet aftesia per te tretur alkolin eshte sa gjysma e te bardhve,dhe kjo varet drejtperdrejt nga permbajtja ne perqendrim me te ulet te nje enzime ne gjakun e tyre.Dmth nese ne dehemi me 6 birra,per kinezin do mjaftonin 3.
> Kjo eshte nje diference e vertetuar biologjike.


Kjo gjithmon ngel individuale nuk ka te bej me rracen.

Normal qe inteligjenca ka baze biologjike,cdo gje vjen nga truri.
Te pakten 60% eshte gjenetike,e perbashket per racat.
Pjesa tjeter varet nga ana soziale ,gjeografike, kulturore dhe individuale.

Pra  i bie te kemi te gjithe te njejten shanc te perbashket per ta zhvilluar inteliqencen tone.
Te gjithe lindim njesoj (raste normale),truri i ndertuar nga miliona qeliza nervore qe jane gene te trashiquara dhe deri diku te perbashkta (njerzit e pare ne toke).
Femijet qe lindin shtatanik ose nenat e medhaja ne moshe ,femijet e kesaj kategorie nga statistikat kane nje IQ pak  me te ulet se pjesa tjeter e femijve qe lindin nga nena te reja ose ne muajin e 9 . 



Shqiptaret shquhen per temperament te larte.Pozicioni gjeografik,jeta soziale dhe kulturore,kjo e dallon ndoshta nga nacionet e tjera (mendimi im ).
Kjo nuk i ben ata te ken nje IQ te ulet ose me te larte.

----------


## alibaba

Varet nga përqindja e individëve me shkallën e inteligjencës së tyre.

Nëse marrim 200 njerëz inteligjentë nga një popull, i veçojmë në një qytet e krahinë, dhe martesat bëhen vetëm brenda atij komuniteti, kësisoj do të kemi një popull shumë më inteligjent se populli nga i cili u veçua.

Unë nuk përkrahi teoritë për superioritet të përgjithshëm. Secila racë ka kualitetet e veta dhe është përshtatur në një ambient të caktuar.

Mirëpo për këto gjëra duhet treguar realiteti. Në përgjithësi zezakët janë inferiorë për një sistem jetese dhe një sistem të vlerave evropiane, prandaj nuk mund të presësh nga zezakët të inkuadrohen mirëfilli në jetën e të bardhëve.

Kanë tjetër tru, sikurse ne kemi tjetër tru. Prandaj një tip si Barak Obama do t'i kishte hije të ishte kryetar i Zimbabvesë ose Liliputëve po jo i Amerikës.

U tha se inteligjenca nuk ka të bëjë me njgyrën. E saktë. por ka të bëjë me komunitetin. Ka komunitete më inteligjente dhe më pak inteligjente. Gjithnjë flitet për mesataren e përgjithshme.

Sikur kur marrim mesataren e gjatësisë së liliputëve, na del 1.55 dhe marrim mesataren e suedezëve na del (fjala vje) 1.85, e njëjta gjë mund të vlejë për inteligjencën.

Inteligjenca ka kufijtë gjenetikë. Edhe 700 libra n'i lexofsh nëse nuk ke aftësi të lindura nuk mund të arrish asgjë.

----------


## Pratolini

> U tha se inteligjenca nuk ka të bëjë me njgyrën. E saktë. por ka të bëjë me komunitetin. Ka komunitete më inteligjente dhe më pak inteligjente. Gjithnjë flitet për mesataren e përgjithshme.


Alibaba, me pak fjale u terhoqe prej tezes tende te cilen nuk munde ta argumentoje.

Per sa i perket kesaj qe parashtron ne kete postim, nuk le shume vend per diskutim. Eshte shume e kuptueshme qe efekti social ndikon ne inteligjence, megjithese personalisht do perdorja termin "performance".

Dicka per Lenc Bukuroshin :

Lenci, me sa vura re je njeri i shkences dhe ke njohuri te mjaftueshme. Per hir te debatit do te kerkoja te shpalosje argumenta prej te dy kendveshtrimeve, dhe jo vetem te njeanshme. Pike se pari ta kerkoj kete per te futur ne linje gjithe te tjeret qe nuk i kane keto njohuri shkencore. Pike se dyti sepse mendoj qe qellimi i debatit duhet te jete e verteta dhe jo tendenca per te provuar me cdo kusht vetem njeren ane te saj. 
Po marr si shembull ate qe na shpjegove per pijet ( duke e marre te mireqene ). Mua personalisht ai fakt nuk me jep asgje, sepse me duket shume i paperfillshem ne raport me te gjithen. Eshte njesoj sikur te thuash qe nje futbollist eshte me i mire se tjetri sepse ka floket e gjata.

----------


## Alis

jam dakord me disa mendime te dhena me lart.

inteligjenca eshte individuale dhe nuk varet fare nga raca te pakten jo nga ana gjenetike.

raca ndikon relativisht per aspekte te tjera, si psh ambienti social, ekonomik, dhe traditat ku raca ka rrenjet.

 per shembull Romet nuk punojne, nuk kane shtepi, kane injorance, kjo sepse ajo race ne ate ambjent eshte rritur. 

Nese konsiderojme vetem anen gjenetike, raca nuk eshte tregus inteligjence.

----------

